# New camera get up



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

PREFACE: I posted this on another forum.. so some of you may have already seen it.. just wanted to share. If you guys are as tough on things as me.. this is a camera from you. If you see the reviews.. BELIEVE ME.. it was by someone who doesn't know what they were holding in their hands..

I decided to take the word of some of my marine buds and get their top choice for camera they get before they get deployed to Iraq & Afghanistan. 

The Olympic Stylus Tough 8010.



Watertight and tough as nails.

Got it, and a "kit" that has 2 tripods, a mini table top one, and a 56" heavy duty one.. extra battery, carry case, cleaning kit.. and oh yeah 4 gig SD card.. I cannot remember what all else.. All that was around $350.00 shipped.. I got a couple other things also, so I am pretty sure that is what the cost was.. 

JUST checked and THAT specific deal is done, but they have another one going:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...20110214183801









 < that dude is pretty cool









With it shooting 720P movies.. I won't have to buy a Flip digi camera.

Anyway, the guys go over and in a war zone, bring these back working and in one piece.

I will update this thread once I get it, shoot some pics and post em up.

BTW rcp.. dude must live around provo some place, he was talking about skiing and going to a hot spring near the great salt lake..

Here is another cool "toy" you can add: http://www.morovision.com/monocam/monocam-camera.html/monocam/monocam-camera.html


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW.. this camera is awesome so far.. go to select the time zone, it shows you the globe flattened out.. and while you pick a timezone it highlights all the areas that are in that time zone.. I know it isn't much, just got it and the first batt charged.. very impressed so far VERY. The navigation feels natural, I don't have to try to figure it out.. 

So far I iz in love


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

N8, you are better than Billy Mays! You're on fire as a pitch man this week.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been through 3 $200ish cameras in the last 1.5 yrs.. just thought I would share that is all


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

click on the video, go there and select 720p hd for viewing. I am stoked as hell about this camera! GO OUT AND GET ONE!! :thumbup:


----------

